# What is your imput on a mossburg 835 ultra mag



## Jeremy Pettis (Feb 18, 2004)

im thinking on purchesing a mossburg 835 ultra mag an i was just wondering if you can tell me if its a good gun at all. i got the older mossburg 835 ultra mag but i wanna get a new gun.


----------



## jcasteel (Feb 17, 2004)

I asked the question about the 835 v Benelli Nova and did so because i have never fired the Nova. In fact I have shot one mossberg or the other for nearly 40 years now. I have an older 835 (non-ported) and the old wood stock fractured and was replaced by Mossberg in less than 3 weeks. Never failed once and have made it a present to a friends son (my boys do not hunt). I have been unable to really hunt for the past 3 years to old football knees. In June I'll get my new (plastic) right knee and will be able to hunt this up coming goose/crane season. I'm 6'5" and the 870 never has fit so I am forever a Mossberg man. I just purchased a new Mossberg 835 Ulti mag today with Marsh Camo. It will be the guns they pry my old crooked fingers from when I'm to darn old to move anymore. For my money the 835 and 500 are worth every cent. Hope this helps answer your question. I'm 54 so i've been hunting simce I was 12. (always Mossberg). Good Hunting, Jess from New Mexico via Albuquerque.


----------

